
A Thanksgiving Prayer from William S. Burroughs - JoachimS
https://boingboing.net/2019/11/28/a-thanksgiving-prayer-from-wil-3.html
======
ksaj
Fun fact: He shot his common-law wife / fellow beatnick poet in the face and
killed her. Even after having such a hard time keeping his story straight
(although in all the many contradicting variations, he clearly admits he was
goofing off with a loaded gun and pulled the trigger on purpose), he got a
short suspended sentence after his lawyer "accidentally" shot and killed a
government official's child who may or may not have been trespassing on his
property.

Confused? You wouldn't be the only one. Naked Lunch is a story only slightly
weirder than the author's real life.

